# Audible.com book stops downloading at about 30%?



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a John Grisham book on Audible.com, when I try to download it, it stops at about 30% and the device goes back to the home screen / carousel.  Have tried about 5 times tonight and gotten the same result each time?

Any ideas?

Thank You!


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

My Kindle Fire shut off by itself I think?  I started it back up, tried to download again and wahlah, download completed and then I got a email notice that the Agatha Christie audiobook I had put a hold on was available, so I downloaded it too.  lol lol


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

You can try to turn off your kindle for a minute and try again. I always do that when my download stops all of a sudden


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

How much storage space do you have left?

Pull down the top bar, hit More. Hit Device on the next screen and check Storage.  it takes a bit to load, but will let you know how much space you have left.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

App Storage:  702.91 MB of 1.17 GB
Internal Storage: 3.94GB of 5.37GB

Jesslyn

Is there a way to transfer some of the Internal Storage to the App Storage or is that permanently set?

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

On this version of Android, storage is storage is storage. The number to look at is how much you have left. In my Fire, no matter what the storage is labeled, I have 27.1 GB left.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jesslyn

Specifically what device is that with all that storage please?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The screenshot is from my Kindle Fire.  What device are you using?


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Kindle Fire, not HD, 7 inch, 6.3.2 version, no update available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> On this version of Android, storage is storage is storage. The number to look at is how much you have left. In my Fire, no matter what the storage is labeled, I have 27.1 GB left.


I think that actually means that there is 27.1 GB total space available and there's only 8.9GB available, i.e. unused.

I agree that it's oddly worded.


----------

